# My new project 165



## rezdawg (Jan 14, 2019)

Just brought this new-to-me Massey 165 home last night, it's definitely going to be project. The person I got it from said he figured it would need a new engine due to no compression on #3 cylinder. It has the Perkins gas engine, upon further inspection of the engine I found evidence of an old block repair. Doesn't seem to have been leaking, although it does make me look more towards trashing the engine and replacing. My question is, how hard would it be to repower this tractor with a Perkins diesel?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum rezdawg. Looks like a dandy tractor, a part from the engine being shot. Can't help you on the swap, but there are man things to consider I suppose. Cost is one! Will the bell housing match, is the starter on the same side on both engines... all sorts of things to think about. Maybe some one with a more intimate knowledge of these tractors can help.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

I "think your gonna play h3ll if u go the traditional route.. Perkins wont sell u an "older" engine.. everything has to be "up-dated" to new emission standards.. BUT u can try calling a tractor place that is a Perkins Dealer.. & if they tell u the same thing I just did.. ask to speak w/ the SERVICE Mngr.. He "might" have 1 "in the back".??


----------



## rezdawg (Jan 14, 2019)

I'm going to go used, already have a couple of leads on some good used engines. I will update and take pictures as this project comes along. Might take a while as I have a couple of 555 backhoes that I'm working on too


----------



## Busted Tractor (May 22, 2018)

The MF 165 perkins gas uses a block that has the bellhousing adapter cast in the block, also note flywheel is different, but the use the same clutch. The front axle appears to be the same gas or diesel. The diesel uses an adapter plate that bolts to the block. The transmission housing is the same perkins gas, diesel or continental gas. Looks as if the biggest issue would be the fuel system (mounting the fuel filter, changing the fuel bowl to a shut off valve) ( fuel tank does have a return line fitting) and air supply piping (same air Cleaner). Also the diesel uses a start only switch the electric is turned on and off by an oil pressure switch. Want to check it out go to www.agcopartsbooks.com.


----------



## rezdawg (Jan 14, 2019)

Thanks to everyone for the great info, looks like I am going to be diving into this tractor quicker than I thought. My little TO 35 work horse laid down on me this morning. I think the pressure relief valve stuck on my hydraulic lift. Busted my pump cover plate and my differential housing. I’m going to tear it down and restore it as it was my fathers tractor and it will always have a home


----------

